# Added a few thing to a walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

What do y’all think of this I added a tusk from a wild hogs jaw bone I found while arrowhead hunting and then added a quarter from the year I was born thinking about adding some medallions from different places I go the stick is made from Sweetgum


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty cool, Randy! That will make a great keepsake.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I really like that tusk! It's a great stick and will get even better as you add to it.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

The tusk is awesome! I used to have a staff that I'd cut notches in for peaks I'd hiked; I like the idea of gradually adding on to make your stick a little record of your life. I'll be interested to see what else you put on.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice stick, like the idea of adding on things as time goes on.


----------

